# Grizzly to New Castle High Water



## finripple (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi, 

I'm hoping to get some input regarding the Colorado river run from Grizzly Creek down to either South Canyon or New Castle for Father's Day weekend. The flows are ~10,000 between Grizzley Creek and Two Rivers, and then up to 15,000 to South Canyon. 

The flow chart is saying that at 15,000 it's not recommended. My question is who this recommendation is intended for? Tubers? I just got off the Grand Canyon and sadly, our peak was ~11,000. Anyway, I'm a seasoned boater but haven't ever run from Two Rivers Park all the way to New Castle. I hit South Canyon this time last year at around 6,000. That was a fun level. 

Aside from the bridge pylons and fast water, are there other features that emerge over 10,000 that I should be aware of? Also, what's with that post that is sometimes put into place by I assume the forest service that can block the put-in ramp at Grizzly Creek? Can I assume that thing won't be there tomorrow? Curious... 

I'll be running a Briggs dory. Attached is a short shot from last summer on the Snake - Lunch Counter. Woot!


----------



## earthNRG (Oct 24, 2003)

I don't know why it's listed as not recommended; I've been running this year and years past at this level and much higher. Current is fast and good eddies are few, but the waves are big and fun. Go far right at the whitewater park/wave. Center is a big hole that tends to flip rafts at these levels. South Canyon was washed out last weekend, but will start to come back in as the flow drops. At the train trestle hug the right side of the left pylon and pull away from the right pylon. The current goes at an angle to the pylons there and needs a heads up oarsman. Far right line at dinosaur is easiest and safest.

Enjoy, this is a fun level for that stretch. Go all the way to new castle if you want more than an hour or so of floating.

Yeah I used the mobile app, but don't care for the default signature.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

I haven't put on at Grizzly since the Roaring Fork has been fun and running high. As it is dropping I'm also planning to launch from Grizzly this weekend. The last time I was down was May 18th and we put in at Shoshone but we met others who put-in at Grizzly and were able to back trailers down the ramp. The stupid post was never put in last year after a lot of complaints from boaters but they had a Forest Service employee on busy weekends assisting and alerting cyclists on the bike path about vehicles backing down and coming up the ramp. The only reason the post would be in, I imagine, would be because of cuts to the Forest service. When the post was used it would be placed each morning at, I want to say 10:00, to allow dory boats to get on early. That also took an employee being there so that logic doesn't play out either. I would expect an uproar if the post is put in again and I haven't heard that yet.

You should be able to make it to New Castle in a little over four hours at current flows. While I have been launching on the Fork, I have been continuing past the Confluence to New Castle. Beyond South Canyon be aware of the train trestle. I approach very close to the left pylon and always get pushed surprisingly close to the center pylon. My friend ran right of the center pylon last weekend and had no problems. Just be aware of it and you'll be fine.

Dinosaur hole, before the Riverbend pullout is the only other feature to be aware of. You can scout it from the pullout when running shuttle back east from New Castle. Stay right just like at the whitewater park and hit a small wave train. 

Take a look at the New Castle ramp as it comes up fast and is hidden in the willows at this level.

Have fun, I'll look for you!


----------



## finripple (Jul 25, 2013)

earthNRG said:


> I don't know why it's listed as not recommended; I've been running this year and years past at this level and much higher. Current is fast and good eddies are few, but the waves are big and fun. Go far right at the whitewater park/wave. Center is a big hole that tends to flip rafts at these levels. South Canyon was washed out last weekend, but will start to come back in as the flow drops. At the train trestle hug the right side of the left pylon and pull away from the right pylon. The current goes at an angle to the pylons there and needs a heads up oarsman. Far right line at dinosaur is easiest and safest.
> 
> Enjoy, this is a fun level for that stretch. Go all the way to new castle if you want more than an hour or so of floating..


Very good! Thanks so much for the route advice, etc. I was checking out the whitewater park web cams and it looks like a fun little tongue goes right down the center of the rapid. The wave just right of center looks like a flipper: 

Large Camera View | livewebcamview.com

Do you happen to know what the deal is with that post up at the Grizzly Creek put-in? I'll be bummed if that thing is locked in place blocking access to the ramp. 

Thanks again for your reply,
-Finn


----------



## finripple (Jul 25, 2013)

Gremlin said:


> I haven't put on at Grizzly since the Roaring Fork has been fun and running high. As it is dropping I'm also planning to launch from Grizzly this weekend. The last time I was down was May 18th and we put in at Shoshone but we met others who put-in at Grizzly and were able to back trailers down the ramp. The stupid post was never put in last year after a lot of complaints from boaters but they had a Forest Service employee on busy weekends assisting and alerting cyclists on the bike path about vehicles backing down and coming up the ramp. The only reason the post would be in, I imagine, would be because of cuts to the Forest service. When the post was used it would be placed each morning at, I want to say 10:00, to allow dory boats to get on early. That also took an employee being there so that logic doesn't play out either. I would expect an uproar if the post is put in again and I haven't heard that yet.
> 
> You should be able to make it to New Castle in a little over four hours at current flows. While I have been launching on the Fork, I have been continuing past the Confluence to New Castle. Beyond South Canyon be aware of the train trestle. I approach very close to the left pylon and always get pushed surprisingly close to the center pylon. My friend ran right of the center pylon last weekend and had no problems. Just be aware of it and you'll be fine.
> 
> ...


Excellent! Yeah, that post screwed me once. I was ready to rip it out as it made absolutlely no sense the day I was attempting to launch. Thanks for the history lesson on it and for the features to be aware of. Man, this is a great forum. I can't believe it took me so long to start using it!

Thanks again and if you find me, I'll have some cold IPAs to share if you're into that sort of thing as a followup to a successful float.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

finripple said:


> Very good! Thanks so much for the route advice, etc. I was checking out the whitewater park web cams and it looks like a fun little tongue goes right down the center of the rapid. The wave just right of center looks like a flipper:
> 
> Large Camera View | livewebcamview.com
> 
> -Finn


I think EarthNRG speaks from recent experience regarding the center line flipping boats ;-).

The small tongue down the center is hard to see from upriver and it doesn't hold. A big hole forms at the bottom of the tongue so it just depends on timing of surges. It might begin to mellow as it drops but last weekend it looked like I remember it when I tried running the center line in 2011. My 16' cat slipped back into the hole and threw a passenger off the side as it quickly turned sideways in the bottom. I was able to pull out to the left and avoid a flip.


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

ive been running the center tounge at the play wave in my 10.5 mini max. been lucky so far and got through squeaky clean a few times the last few weeks! super fun ride!!!! oh yeah. maintenance wave is the second rapid you come to from grizz put in, and its been freeeking huuuuge fun in a little boat ( or any boat!! bigger than the play wave, but green as can be, so super easy and fuuunnn!!! and yes south canyon rapid does wash out... but it gets longer... I found a NICE wave after the bridge pylon! yehaawww

ill be out all weekend! also gonna go hit upper roaring fork, toothache while theres water. cheers!


----------



## finripple (Jul 25, 2013)

Cool. Thanks again, you guys. Have a great and safe weekend.


----------



## finripple (Jul 25, 2013)

So, we ended up running the Roaring Fork to Two Rivers vs. Grizzly Creek down because Charm's Shuttle said the Forest Service won't allow them to operate out of GC anymore? Bummer. Roaring Fork was running at 5.5k and and pretty washed out / flat. Cemetery Rapids were sporting, however.

Have any of you guys run the section below State Bridge for an overnight? I'm looking for a good overnighter relatively close to home that's not Pump House. Was hoping for Black Rock, but it's booked for the dates we need (Aug 8-9th). The Green below Flaming Gorge is a nice one, but too far. Any input or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

I run that stretch below state bridge every year. Great campsites- a few stealthy ones in behind the bushes, along with the obvious ones. It's a fishing stretch- essentially zero whitewater. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## finripple (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks Osseous! I'll scope it out again. I have fished it years ago, but details faint.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Trains are a constant- we lucked out last year due to track repair after the flood rains. Forewarned- they truly suck.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## finripple (Jul 25, 2013)

Osseous said:


> Trains are a constant- we lucked out last year due to track repair after the flood rains. Forewarned- they truly suck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


Noted and experienced. They do suck, especially during the middle of the night. I thought one was coming through my tent once.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

finripple said:


> Noted and experienced. They do suck, especially during the middle of the night. I thought one was coming through my tent once.


Jeez, I thought you all are city folk. I guess living near a train line makes me impervious to it, now an owl hooting all night long different story!


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

This isn't just a train line.....these are fully loaded coal haulers on a downhill slope. Squealing steel wheels at 3 a.m. does sound like it is in your tent with you!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

I know, I lived in downtown newcastle for a year, 50 yards away from the same trainline. I also was born in Brooklyn and as a child until the age of 2 we had the "el" running behing the apartment my parents had.
It took me months to sleep well in natures silence after I moved out here way back when. For some reason I sleep through every train on the upper c, but that fucking owl can keep me up all night long


----------

